# New graphics card compatibility issue



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, Im new to the forum and I really hope I can get some help here.

I have a dell dimension e310 pc
160gb sata hard drive
pentium 4 2.8ghz
2gb ram (ddr2)
windows 7/xp

I bought a EVGA 9400gt 1gb (PCI) card for my pc because integrated video was really bad, 
(card requires 300w psu and since my pc had a 230w I upgraded to 500w brand new psu) also, before installing new card I disabled and uninstalled integrated one and changed it in the bios

I installed the card according to instructions but xp froze during boot every time (both safe mode and standard) I installed windows 7, it did boot with the card but I when the card is in the pc my internet does not work, evga support was no help.

in device manager I get a new item called "pci standard to pci bridge" when I click on it it says error 12, not enough resources, its an irq conflict and I cant resolve it so i was wondering if you guys could help me out with this, thanks so much.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and model psu

try reinstalling

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What slot is the card in? Sometimes pci cards have to be in a specific slot to work. Try moving it to different slots.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think the board only has 1 pcie slot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the card a PCI or a PCIe slot card?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems the board has 2 regular pci and 1 pci-e 1x slot.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

The card is PCI, I have 2 PCI and 1 pcie 1x slots. 
I did try putting the card in another slot but no luck, I cannot uninstall it because it never installs in the first place, the drivers say that no compatible hardware found, I tried the cd that came with the card and I tried the drivers from EVGA website, at first I thought the card was broken so I got a brand new replacement, same issue. The Power supply is a Cooler Master eXtreme 500w

Video card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...30498&cm_re=9400gt_1gb-_-14-130-498-_-Product
Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=cooler_master_500w-_-17-171-031-_-Product
the card needs 18a on 12v rail and my psu has 2 18a rails


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

why on earth did you buy a pci card when you have a pcie slot available

the psu is low quality

there was a comment from someone with a dell in the first comment

he had to change m/b's before it would work as he claims he could not disable the onboard you have a pcie slot so disabling the onboard should not be a problem


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

its a pcie x1 not x16 so there are very few cards for it and they are very expensive. I chose pci because it was cheap and powerful enough to play hd movies

the psu may not be the best but I have a very simple pc,
1 sata optical drive
1 sata 7200rpm 160gb hard drive
pentium 4 2.8ghz
2gb ddr2

and 500w is not enough for this??? this pc came with an awful 230w generic psu with 1 14a 12v rail

Sorry for double posting but I just installed linux and the card works, internet works fine as well but does not work in xp, vista and 7 no matter what:upset::upset::upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The card works at the post/Bios level?
What happens if you boot into Safe Graphics mode in windows? (By tapping F8 on boot)


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

What does it say in the device manager under display adapter when you boot windows 7.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

@ wrench97 If I try to boot into safe mode with xp pc freezes during boot, if I try to boot into 7 everything is just like in normal mode (in device manager yellow "!" on network adapter, if I click on it it says bios is not configured for this adapter

@flashmybios
nothing is listed under display adapter and if I dont disable the integrated its the only thing thats listed there, my pc does not recognize the card, this is a replacement card so I know its my pc not the card, also since it works under linux I know its an issue with windows

both network card and evga video card request same resource and both dont work because of that I just cant figure out how to change the irq or is there another problem with it


also, I found my old radeon 9250, installed it and it worked perfectly under xp but 7 does not support it but I dont want to use it anyways since it is so outdated.


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Very strange indeed.
these are some strange issue's I mean hell one won't even boot with the card (XP), one does but kicks the network adapter and uses those resources I am assuming for the card which makes no sense to me at all (7) and Linux runs it fine. and your old card runs fine. I got tired just thinkin about this one.
I shall sit back and watch the big dogs on here work thier magic and learn something in the process maybe. I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around this one for some reason.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try entering the Bios and setting fast boot to "Off" then in XP instead of Safe Mode Select VGA mode.

Does the Video card have any IRQ jumpers or switches on it?


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Try entering the Bios and setting fast boot to "Off" then in XP instead of Safe Mode Select VGA mode.
> 
> Does the Video card have any IRQ jumpers or switches on it?


I checked my BIOS, fast boot is already off. The card has no jumpers and no power plugs so I guess it takes its power from the motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it gets power from the board, It sounds like the card and the network controller are trying to use the same IRQ setting which should be handled by windows once it loads.
Doesn't the board have a integrated network controller?


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

wrench97, yes the board has integrated network controller, I tried to turn it off in the bios but that did not make any difference, it wouldnt work with the card no matter what, as soon as I take it out everything is fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios under Primary Video check to see that it is set to PCI not PEG.
Also set SERR DMI Message to Off.
Save and Exit.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> In the Bios under Primary Video check to see that it is set to PCI not PEG.
> Also set SERR DMI Message to Off.
> Save and Exit.



I did find SERR DMI and switched it off but under primary video I only have 2 options, onboard and auto, for onboard it says use integrated video and for auto it says use dedicated gpu
I tried it after switching serr dmi off but no luck  never though this would be so hard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Bios version are you running, It will be on the Dell logo screen at boot saying A2, A4, A5 or along those lines.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> What Bios version are you running, It will be on the Dell logo screen at boot saying A2, A4, A5 or along those lines.


I was running A04 because it was the latest version that was on dell's website, I tried to downgrade to A03, tried the card with it, didnt work so I installed A04
again
Motherboard name is DV051


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never seen it be so hard, this is an odd case.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It's probably be cause that old board uses an older version of the standard pci slot that cannot provide enough resources for the newer card. I've had it happen alot when trying to install newe pci devices into old 9x pci slots.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you will have to go to pcie
this is the lowest price pciex1 card i could find

http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sk...ds&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=17-40566975-2


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

ahhh never thought of that. 
http://en.community.dell.com/forums/t/18213329.aspx
looks like your correct.
look at first reply.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

my pc is from 2005/2006 but I dont think the pci slots are the reason, it DOES work under linux so the slot can support it.

I guess it wont work, sucks that I spend 85$ on it for nothing but if you have any other possible solutions then please post them here, maybe I will be able to get it to work, if not then....
I will not try to upgrade this pc, Im building a new one right now and I want to save as much as I can for it since I dont have all the parts yet, I just needed my old pc to work better before I finish the new one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In Control Panel, double-click Power Options. On the APM tab, see if Enable Advanced Power Management Support is checked.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

I couldnt find it, its different in windows 7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would be tempted to try an older 8400 or ATI card.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

the only other option I have is to use ati 9250 and I doesnt even support directx9 but it does run fine on my pc


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably because it doesn't require as many resources and it's as old as the pc itself.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, thats true. This card is about the same age is my pc but what is the purpose of PCI cards then?? Today even the low low low end motherboards have pci e slots. PCI video cards are still made for people who have no other option thats why they are so overpriced and have horrible price to performance ratio. My computer has PCI 2.1 slot which is the most updated version of pci and the card runs on it but only under linux so its not a hardware issue, more like software configuration.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install Win7 with the card installed?


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

I did try it but it skips the network setup and when windows is fully loaded it says no network adapter found, if I take the card out and restart internet starts working, if I put it back it then i get "no network adapter found" in device manager it says network card cannot start because bios does not support it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont have that option in the bios


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does installing the video card in the other PCI slot cause the network card conflict also?


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

contact the card vendor support is what i would do.


----------



## alex144469 (Sep 29, 2009)

I did try installing it in another pci slot but it made no difference at all.

I did contact EVGA support and DELL support, dell told me to call evga and evga told me to call dell, very helpful as always


----------

